# Baby Moon Chrome Wheel Covers



## KsKev (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm new here and did a lot of research on the web for baby moon Chrome Wheel Covers for Lawn Tractor for my new John Deere X350 that are Stainless Steel...... no luck!
Even on ebay. 
Search this forum and seen this question has been asked before and places where given on where to buy, but when I go to those links and sites they are no longer there! Of course the posts where 11 years old, but hey, gave it a shot!
SO, does anyone know where to get any of these?
And if they are not to be had, I did notice that there are some ABS ones with a chrome finish and color accents that go behind them, anyone here tried these? And are the any good for an alternative if I cant find the baby moon chrome ones?
Thanks for any info!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My 1984 John Deere 316 had them. Have you tried the dealer? I know they stock all the original decals etc.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I haven't heard of the stainless covers, but I know a few garden centers around here carry the boxed plastic ones in a variety of sizes.


----------



## KsKev (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks guys, will search a little more, most likely will go with ABS chrome finish ones since they are easy to get and don't look too bad either!


----------

